# QLD Hoo said the season was over?



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Awesome Rod mate congrats. I had a feeling you would come up with the goods. 
You gotta have faith to catch them. Every hoo is a special moment, enjoy.
I hope you claimed it this time.


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Well done mate. Was a lot glassier today. What did you get him on? The wind is looking good for the weekend at moment so there could still be a another chance. Water is still warm.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice Work Rod,

Well Deserved mate


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice work Rod I shold have joined you this morning but have been to lazy scince coming back from Japan


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lovely fish Rod. Your yak is well and truly blooded now.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

That's a cracker mate...only 136cms! :lol:


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Great fish Rod , conditions looked good this morning , well done!!!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Cracker fish, Rod. Well done.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

rod, nice work man
far out..another great fish, a stonker yet again
wayne


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

good wahoo tally now rod, hope you get another one by end of june.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

BTW luv the shirt off shot Rod you even shaved down for it. :lol: :lol: 
Guys don't show your wives that pic or they will get excited for sure.
Was it where i got mine or on your spot?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

You killing me!!!
Congrats Rod,I think AKS needs a large Hoo frame for the Hoo did it club


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

nice Hoo Rod


----------

